# Steam Downloadverzeichnis ändern



## EiLafSePleisteischen (24. Juni 2011)

*Steam Downloadverzeichnis ändern*

Tach,

wie vielleicht schon einige wissen ist ja Team Fortress 2 nun F2P. Also habe ich sofort, als ich das gemerkt habe, den Download gestartet und geshen: "Hey, das Ding ist über 10gb groß." Ich habe zwei Festplatten drin und die sind natürlich unterschiedlich schnell. Leider habe ich Steam damals auf der langsamere Platte installiert, weil ich die neue noch nicht hatte. Nun wollte ich den Download auf die neue Platte machen, das geht aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht. Im Steamordner auf der alten Platte finde ich noch nicht mal die Dateien der Spiele, die ich gedownloadet habe - da sind nur die ico-Dateien der Spiele. Deshalb meine Fragen:

1. Kann man das Downloadverzeichnis von Steam irgendwie ändern? Scheint so, als würde Steam immer dahin downloaden wo es installiert wurde.
2. Wenn das nicht geht - kann man dann alle Dateien einfach verschieben, oder geht da dann was verloren und es funktioniert überhaupt nichts mehr?
3. Würde eine Neuinstallation von Steam auf die neue schnelle Platte das Problem beheben?
4. Wo finde ich die Downloaddateien der Spiele?

Google gibt mir keinerlei Antworten über diese Fragen *HELP*

Danke schonmal,

lg


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2011)

EiLafSePleisteischen schrieb:


> 1. Kann man das Downloadverzeichnis von Steam irgendwie ändern?


Nein.


> Scheint so, als würde Steam immer dahin downloaden wo es installiert wurde.


Ja.


> 2. Wenn das nicht geht - kann man dann alle Dateien einfach verschieben, oder geht da dann was verloren und es funktioniert überhaupt nichts mehr?


Ja, verschieben klappt meistens problemlos, beim Start eines Spiels werden dann die Einstellungen automatisch korrigiert.

Fall sein Spiel nicht starten will: die Integrität der Spieledateien überprüfen lassen. 


> 3. Würde eine Neuinstallation von Steam auf die neue schnelle Platte das Problem beheben?


Dann hättest du aber wahrscheinlich noch den alten Steam Ordner auf der Platte (oder wird der dann gelöscht?)


> 4. Wo finde ich die Downloaddateien der Spiele?


Die Spieledateien findest du alle unterhalb des Steamordners, also C:\Programme\Steam , genauer gesagt unter: \Steam\steamapps bzw: \Steam\steamapps\common


----------



## Kreon (24. Juni 2011)

Stimmt genau, etwas genauer beschrieben wirds hier:
Hardware: Tipps & Tricks für Steam - Backup, andere Festplatte, Fenster-Modus bei GameStar.de


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (24. Juni 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------

